# Update on my 2 scapes



## Frenchi (7 Jun 2015)

Hi 
It's been a while since I posted so just an update on how my tanks are getting on, there only phone pics for now, I will upload some Nikon pictures soon as I get a chance 

240 litre underpass 




85 litre no name ?






Hope you like them and feel free to pass comment either with criticism or compliment.. I'm always up for new ideas 

Cheers

Mick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jun 2015)

Hi Frenchi, Stunning Congratulations  On both Scapes  One Q what happened to the red plants over the arch In the first scape ??


----------



## Frenchi (7 Jun 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, Stunning Congratulations  On both Scapes  One Q what happened to the red plants over the arch In the first scape ??


Thank you 
They sort of worked but if I'm honest they was growing that quickly that I was forever chopping them back and the roots was getting all tangled up in the Java.. It was becoming too much of a hassle in the time I have to look after them if this makes sense .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jun 2015)

Hi Frenchi, Yes it does make sense  Less time in maintaining the scape  Worth a go thought


----------



## Frenchi (7 Jun 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, Yes it does make sense  Less time in maintaining the scape  Worth a go thought


If I'm honest I really did like it that way, it added a touch of colour.. It is looking very healthy right now I just need to stop touching and let it go the way it's going lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootamum (7 Jun 2015)

Two very stunning tanks!


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jun 2015)

It's all good dude...you're doing an awesome job...you should post more frequently...


----------



## Frenchi (8 Jun 2015)

Troi said:


> It's all good dude...you're doing an awesome job...you should post more frequently...


Thanks troi .. I do have good intentions as this is my main pastime   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootamum (8 Jun 2015)

I meant to ask you Frenchi, I noticed that the 85L appears to be a 'Fluval Fresh' aquarium set.  I've just been given one as a birthday present (not set up yet), and I was just wondering what you think of it, and how easy was it to set it up?


----------



## Frenchi (8 Jun 2015)

scootamum said:


> I meant to ask you Frenchi, I noticed that the 85L appears to be a 'Fluval Fresh' aquarium set.  I've just been given one as a birthday present (not set up yet), and I was just wondering what you think of it, and how easy was it to set it up?



Personally I like it to a certain extent but your limited with scape due to the position of the filter inlet and outlet  i messed around with mine and bodged a spray bar on the outlet which made a massive difference.. The lighting is spot on it does all I need  
So thumbs up from me 

Edit: I did buy another filter the 306 rather than the 206 that came with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Jun 2015)

Good looking aquascapes plants look really healthy and lush


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Jun 2015)

great looking tanks 

if you  wanted a touch of red back something like apon. crispus red would be a low maintenance solution...


----------



## scootamum (8 Jun 2015)

Frenchi said:


> Personally I like it to a certain extent but your limited with scape due to the position of the filter inlet and outlet  i messed around with mine and bodged a spray bar on the outlet which made a massive difference.. The lighting is spot on it does all I need
> So thumbs up from me
> 
> Edit: I did buy another filter the 306 rather than the 206 that came with it
> ...


 Thanks for your reply.  Like I say, I haven't set it up yet, but I did anticipate that the positioning of the filter inlet & outlet pipes would cause restrictions on how you can scape the tank.


----------



## Frenchi (8 Jun 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> great looking tanks
> 
> if you  wanted a touch of red back something like apon. crispus red would be a low maintenance solution...


Iain thank you ... Apon yes I forgot about that plant .. I will see if I can source some 


scootamum said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Like I say, I haven't set it up yet, but I did anticipate that the positioning of the filter inlet & outlet pipes would cause restrictions on how you can scape the tank.



It's not a huge issue really but I like to hide everything if I can , also I prefer left to right apposed right to left lol .. That's me just a tad ocd... 
Also don't have the light too close/low to the tank as I did to start with .. It just created too much algae 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootamum (8 Jun 2015)

Cheers!


----------



## GOSEANY (4 Aug 2015)

The Angels look great coming through the underpass. Really nice effect.
Sean


----------



## Edvet (4 Aug 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Frenchi (9 Aug 2015)

The 2 scapes are still up and running.. I recently went on holiday for a couple of weeks and had a co2 problem with the smaller tank so had a few dead bits my son was looking after them but doesn't know the signs he just feeds and fertilisers bless him .. It's an open top tank and with the warm weather the water evaporates so the level dropped and the co2 was just been let right out .. But not all is lost  the worst of it is I had a custom glass top made for when I went away and forgot to put it on ... The largest tank is ok though just a bit overgrown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (9 Aug 2015)

These are un maintained pictures taken on my iPhone... As they are now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave wants nano (24 Aug 2015)

Loving the tanks! Especially the underpass.


----------



## Frenchi (26 Aug 2015)

Done a little tidy up of the 85ltr 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (26 Aug 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Aug 2015)

Hi Frenchi, Looking wonderful


----------



## Frenchi (27 Aug 2015)

Thank you guys ... I'm not sure wether or not it will change or improve any more now .. I haven't got the heart to rip it all out and start over again.. I'll maintain it now for as long as I possibly can  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (28 Aug 2015)

Here is a picture of the 250 tank from above.. Not the best pictures but it shows the quality of the javas  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (30 Aug 2015)

More thinning out on the 250 .. I'm going to have to add more decoration to the bottom.. But what ?? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Turner (9 Sep 2015)

Underpass is awesome! Perfect fern growth in both tanks too


----------



## Frenchi (9 Sep 2015)

Joe Turner said:


> Underpass is awesome! Perfect fern growth in both tanks too


Glad you like them  thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (18 Nov 2015)

It's still going strong after a trim  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Nov 2015)

Really nice and well executed.


----------



## banthaman.jm (19 Nov 2015)

Your tank is looking great Frenchi.
Jim


----------



## Frenchi (19 Nov 2015)

Thanks guys .. It's supposed to be low maintenance haha .. I wish  .. I'd hate to be looking after a high maintenance tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Nov 2015)

loverly tank. nice and relaxing to look at. 

cheers
ryan


----------



## Michaelwoods (19 Nov 2015)

Can I ask how long the setups have been running for??


----------



## flygja (21 Nov 2015)

I think you like ferns a lot...  What is the crypt on the bottom right of the fern bridge?


----------



## Frenchi (21 Nov 2015)

Michaelwoods said:


> Can I ask how long the setups have been running for??


Hi 
It's around I'd say 12 months as it is now but some of the plants was used from the previous scape 


flygja said:


> I think you like ferns a lot...  What is the crypt on the bottom right of the fern bridge?


I love my ferns haha.. The crypts are from pets at home around 12 months ago they are attached to lava rock or was anyway.. They have probably rooted into the substrate now .. I'm really poor with plant names so I'm unable to tell you what they are sorry .. I'm sure someone will know on here though.. I'll add a better shot of them  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (21 Nov 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (21 Nov 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (21 Nov 2015)

This is one growing on top of the bridge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flygja (25 Nov 2015)

Yeap the ones growing at the substrate is the one I'm looking at. I'm looking for a smallish roundish brownish leaf crypt and yours is just nice. Might be petchii?


----------



## Frenchi (25 Nov 2015)

flygja said:


> Yeap the ones growing at the substrate is the one I'm looking at. I'm looking for a smallish roundish brownish leaf crypt and yours is just nice. Might be petchii?


It looks like it when searching on Google 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (25 Nov 2015)

Moved the tank today for the benefit of the wife so she can have the Christmas tree where she wants it .. But on the upside of things it's allowed me to get a look at the tank from a different angle 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Nov 2015)

Hi Frenchi, Wonderful Scape healthy plants to 

That must of been one hell of a job moving the tank  That should earn you lots of Brownie points from the Wife though


----------



## Frenchi (26 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, Wonderful Scape healthy plants to
> 
> That must of been one hell of a job moving the tank  That should earn you lots of Brownie points from the Wife though


Thank you 
Yes it was lol .. Luckily we have a laminate floor so I just sort of wet/dampen it and slide it across slowly.. Obviously I empty as much water out as possible.. Half outside then the rest into a water butt and that goes back in along with fresh water /-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Nov 2015)

Hi Frenchi, Your lucky you have laminate flooring Good idea to wet it first  Still quite a task though.


----------



## Frenchi (26 Nov 2015)

It was very heavy I must admit.. It's always a worry for the livestock and plants aswell.. But all was good  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (19 Jan 2016)

Another update, done a major overhaul on both tanks, pulling out all the excess plant/leafs.. 
The 85 litre needs to grow in a little now  












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2016)

Hi Frenchi, Wow The plants have grown both scapes look fantastic


----------



## Frenchi (19 Jan 2016)

Thanks .. I was very reluctant to strip it but I just went for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2016)

Frenchi said:


> Thanks .. I was very reluctant to strip it but I just went for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Best way sometimes


----------



## Frenchi (19 Jan 2016)

Yes I agree now it's done .. I shouldn't have let it get that overgrown really .. Saying that it's the reason I wanted lower maintenance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

